# congrats to Randy Patterson



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Good deal.


----------



## gaberichter (Aug 31, 2008)

Shot with him on the sims yesterday. Class act. Congrats to him!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Congrats to him on winning a tough class
DB


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Congrats Randy.I shot the IBO state with him .He is a 12 shooting machine,he shot 32 up that day and only missed about 20 more points by a fraction of and inch.Like already said great guy to shoot with and talk to .


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

Congrads


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Yes sir! Congrats to Randy. He had an outstanding round.... 23-12's and no 8's! It was the first time I'd met/shot with Randy and he was great to shoot with.

This is our last target of the weekend. Many had 4-5 twelves across both days.

In this pic Chad Hilburn (okarcher here and 3rd for SOY) robinhooded Sam Wolthius' pin bushing'd X-cutter with his own 30X to score the 12.

Randy is in the center.










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats Randy!!
Great shooting you made us proud.


Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Man thats a good looking group!! And yes Randy had an exceptional weekend. Shot with Randy more than once this year he is a great shot and just a super guy to shoot with as is all of the guys in that picture. Congrats on to Randy on a great win and to Sam Wolthius on winning SOY!


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

tmorelli said:


> Yes sir! Congrats to Randy. He had an outstanding round.... 23-12's and no 8's! It was the first time I'd met/shot with Randy and he was great to shoot with.
> 
> This is our last target of the weekend. Many had 4-5 twelves across both days.
> 
> ...


Hey I took that picture!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

VeroShooter said:


> Hey I took that picture!


Awesome! Its nice to put a face with a user name. 

Thanks so much for taking it. When I asked, I had no idea that you guys weren't done!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Thats OK, I had a great weekend and a good finish and like you said its great to put a face to a name. If I had another minute I would have introduced myself. Hope to see ya in Florida next year!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Awesome! Its nice to put a face with a user name. 

Thanks so much for taking it. When I asked, I had no idea that you guys weren't done!


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Awesome! Its nice to put a face with a user name. 

Thanks so much for taking it. When I asked, I had no idea that you guys weren't done!


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

Congratulations to Randy! I shot with him in the VA. State. Class act and a Nice guy. Hope to shoot with him again, you'll learn something for sure.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Vero,

Awesome! Its nice to put a face with a user name. 

Thanks so much for taking it. When I asked, I had no idea that you guys weren't done!


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

